# Daten aus Tabelle 1 in Tabelle 2 schreiben



## MarcoJava (4. Okt 2007)

wie kann ich das am besten lösen ohne die sachen in TExtfelder anzeigen zulassen ?

wie gesagtr ich möchte das ein java prog das ich halt programmiere den ganzen inhalt von Tabelle1 in meine Tabelle 2 speichert.

Ohne dieses vorher in einem Fenster anzeigen zu müssen.


Jemand ne Idee ??


----------



## Guest (4. Okt 2007)

```
INSERT INTO tabelle2 (feld1, feld2) SELECT feld1, feld2 FROM tabelle1
```


----------



## MarcoJava (4. Okt 2007)

ok kannst du mir vllt auch ein ansatz geben wie ich die methode damit aufbaue 
?

weil wie ich aus textfeldern strings auslese und in ne db speicher weiss ich.
wie ich daten aus ner db hole und sie in textfelder ausgebe weiss ich auch.

nur kann ich mir nich vorstelln wie ich diese methode erstelle. 

wie gesagt wäre über einen gedankenansatz seeeehr dankbar


mfg


----------



## SlaterB (4. Okt 2007)

das klingt so, als wenn du fähig wärst, aus deinem Haus ins Auto zu steigen, über 10 Autobahnen zu fahren und in ein anderes Haus zu gehen,
aber nicht, von deinem Haus ins Nachbarhaus zu gehen..

du hast doch anscheinend eine Abfrage SELECT um Daten zu laden,
außerdem eine Operation zum Speichern, mit INSERT pder UPDATE,
JDBC scheint dir also bekannt,
jetzt erstellst du also nur eine weitere JDBC-Operation mit diesem SQL-Befehl an stelle der anderen Befehle


----------



## MarcoJava (4. Okt 2007)

> System.out.println("===>   INIT Statement");
> Statement statement = connection.createStatement();
> System.out.println("===>   Finished Statement");
> 
> ...



kann man sagen das das so geht ?
is der gedanken ansatz richtig ?

HIER MA AN ALLE DIE MIR HEUTE GEHOLFEN HABEN BIN EUCH SCHON MÄCHTIG DANKBAR UND FREUE MICH DAS IHR SOVIEL GEDULD MIT MIR HABT !!!


----------



## MarcoJava (4. Okt 2007)

ne das wa falsch habe ich jezz selbst bemerkt bruacht dazu nix sagen wartet einfach 10min dann habe ich eh die nächste frage


----------



## SlaterB (4. Okt 2007)

ein Beispiel steht oben ja,
das Abtippen ist schwer, ich weiß 

noch ein Korrektheitscheck:
die ersten Buchtaben sind das I wie Ida, N wie Norbert, S wie Siegfried, E wie Emil, R wie Richard + T wie Theodor  :bae:
(ach das Glücksrad war schön..)


----------



## Guest (4. Okt 2007)

vllt habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt aba mir geht es jezz darum das ich 2 SQL befehle in einer methode hintereinander ausfürhern kann.

zuerst soll er mir eine Tabelle erstellen: --> der SQL Befehl richtig ? : 
CREATE TABLE tabelle02 (Spalte1 INTEGER)

und

dann möchte ich gleich danach das er mir diesen befehl gleich danach ausführt " SELECT * FROM Stammdaten;"

also müsste das doch so aussehn oda ?



```
"CREATE TABLE tabelle2 (Spalte1 INTEGER);" +  "SELECT * FROM Stammdaten;";
```


----------



## Guest (4. Okt 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> vllt habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt aba mir geht es jezz darum das ich 2 SQL befehle in einer methode hintereinander ausfürhern kann....


Erstelle einfach zwei Statements und führe sie nacheinander aus oder noch besser, mache zwei Methoden daraus.


----------



## Guest (4. Okt 2007)

Noch eine Anmerkung. Führe nie mehr als ein Statement gleichzeitig aus. Damit meine ich sowas wie "Statement; Statement".
Willst du irgendeine Form von Batch-Verarbeitung, schau dir die Methoden addBatch(String statement) und executeBatch() 
in java.sql.Statement an.

Sind es mehrere gleiche Statement, dann verwende PreparedStatement und die Batch-Methoden darin.


----------



## MarcoJava (5. Okt 2007)

danke für eueren Rat habe einfach 2 Methoden gemacht daraus und siehe da : es klappt .

nun stehe ich aber für mich vor einem schier mir unmöglich zu bewältigendem Problem.
Denke ohne eure hilfe (wieder einmal) wird das nix.

Ok nun zu meinem Problem

ich habe eine txt-Datei nennen wir sie mal test.txt
Die Datei habe ich gleich in meinem Projekt ordner.
die datei is wie folgt aufgebaut:

"Anrede";"Vorname";"Nachname";"Strasse";"HNr";"PLZ";"Ort";"Vorwahl";"Rufnummer"

natürlich ist meine tabelle auch mit den jeweiligen Spalten versorgt.

hier ist mein ansatz von dem SQL-Befehl, der natürlich fehlerhaft ist leider.



```
String updateString = "LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE 'test.txt' INSERT INTO TABLE tabelle05 FIELDS TERMINATED BY ';' ENCLOSED BY ' " ' ESCAPED BY '\\' LINES TERMINATED BY '\r\n' IGNORE 1 LINES    ;" ;
```

Also den SQL Befehl bruache ich für eine Methode in Java.
ich weiss zB nich wie ich " <-- ihm dieses symbole geben soll also das er weisst das der Inhalt Anrede "HIER DRINNE IST"


bin für jeden Vorschlag seeeeehr dankbar


PS melde mich ehute abend an wenn ich wieda @home bin auf jeden fall[/code]


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2007)

ich packs ma in ein neues Thema



****KANN GECLOSED WERDEN*****


----------

